# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم البوكسات المكسورة الحمايه Cracked Box's  عالم البوكسات والهواتف  النقالة والسوفت وير ؟؟

## himo

يشرفني أن  أدخل غلى هدا المنتدى الفريد من نوعه عربيا ومغربيا ومحاولة فهم عالم الهواتف النقالة  وأساسياتها  وطرق التعامل معها  
ممكن من الأخوة  القائمين على المنتدى أن يسمو لي بطرح بعض الاسئلة التي لم أجد لها أي رد في النت   
  بالنسبة لمبتدأ يحاول الدخول إلى عالم الهواتف  -- الفلاش الديكوداج --  هل هناك تكوينات أو دورات في النت أو في  مراكز تكوين  تشرح الأساسيات  
 وطرق التعامل مع مختلف المشاكل الخاصة بالسوفت وير  أو على الأقل  الأسياسيات  في عالم الهواتف   
ما هي أفضل البوكسات  أو تركيبة البوكسات التي تستهدف اكبر عد من الهواتف   بالنسبة لمن اراد البداية  في الميدان ؟؟ 
متمنياتي من الأخوة الدين يمتلكون معلومات قد تنفع في هدا الموضوع لأنه هناك العديد من المبتدئين متلي لا يجدون معلومات أو إرشادات حول هدا الميدان  
 وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## TIGER_GSM

_سلام عليك اخي مرحبا بيك معنا في منتداك 
بنسبة لطريق__ة__ تعلم  عليك بالبحت وطرح اسئلا تم تطبيق وا افضل معلم هوا انتريت متل هدا المنتدي او يوتوب .....و غيرها ـيجب ان تكون لديك ارادا جيد قوية و تحب هديه المهنة بتئكيد ستصيل الي قمت المعرفي وتوسع في هدا المجال الكبييير و المتجديد بستمرار ـ اول شي هوا البحت و مستلزمات العمل متل البوكس كابل.....تم تطبيق ستفشل تم تحاول وستفشل الي ان تتمكن من نجاح لوحدك بتوفيق لك_

----------


## himo

> _سلام عليك اخي مرحبا بيك معنا في منتداك 
> بنسبة لطريق__ة__ تعلم  عليك بالبحت وطرح اسئلا تم تطبيق وا افضل معلم هوا انتريت متل هدا المنتدي او يوتوب .....و غيرها ـيجب ان تكون لديك ارادا جيد قوية و تحب هديه المهنة بتئكيد ستصيل الي قمت المعرفي وتوسع في هدا المجال الكبييير و المتجديد بستمرار ـ اول شي هوا البحت و مستلزمات العمل متل البوكس كابل.....تم تطبيق ستفشل تم تحاول وستفشل الي ان تتمكن من نجاح لوحدك بتوفيق لك_

 
موفق أخي الكريم وشكر خاص على المجهودات القيمة وعلى مرورك العطر

----------


## chakib406

_مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير_

----------

